
Why Sacrifices by the Rich Won't Fix Social Welfare - ReinholdNiebuhr
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-08/why-sacrifices-by-the-rich-won-t-fix-social-welfare
======
blacksqr
Yes, remember how Social Security didn't take seniors from the most
impoverished age group to the least, and was completely unsustainable for 80
years?

------
losteverything
I read it and just don't get the point or the argument. Not what i expected

